# Tamiya Lexus LFA



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I normally due space and sci fi , but I took a break and saw this awesome new kit from Tamiya that I had to build. Only 500 being made, $300k a piece. Ill settle for the 1/24 kit . Hope you like the pics.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks great very nice build


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks great - very clean and sharp


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

FANTASTIC piece! I've been on the fence with this kit. I hear good things about the builds I've seen. Just haven't wanted to lay down the cash. 
Yours looks great. I love white. The interior sets off nicely.
Thanks for sharing it! Maybe you should do more cars! 
Chris


----------

